# Is there anyone who can help me understand the blade marking on my sword/ makers mark?



## bombsquad4x4 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello all, I am looking into researching my katana i have had for about 20 years. I do know it is real especially judging by the handle is real ray skin under silk wrapping with obvious differential hardening on the blade. What i am looking for is to understand what the blade markings mean and where to find the makers mark. This sword found me as the shop it came from did not have it on display.. it was mostly hidden on a top ledge in its box near the ceiling of the shop. I saw it out of the corner of my eye and the shop owner closed up for the day and then gifted it to me after inquiring about the box. thank you


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 2, 2022)

There might be someone hereabouts who can help -- but you might have more luck with a group that specializes in Japanese sword collecting.

However, the marks shown here are likely purely decorative.  The maker's marks on Japanese swords tend to be on the tang, under the grip.  If you don't know what you're doing in taking it apart... DON'T!


----------



## bombsquad4x4 (Jan 2, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> There might be someone hereabouts who can help -- but you might have more luck with a group that specializes in Japanese sword collecting.
> 
> However, the marks shown here are likely purely decorative.  The maker's marks on Japanese swords tend to be on the tang, under the grip.  If you don't know what you're doing in taking it apart... DON'T!


Taking it apart I am not comfortable with yet and I no longer have any of my fake swords to practice on. Could you please refer me to to a collectors thread or forum? I am not a collector, I am a practitioner with training but have more to learn. I am also aware of the mark being on the tang and that is why I am seeking knowledge.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 2, 2022)

bombsquad4x4 said:


> Taking it apart I am not comfortable with yet and I no longer have any of my fake swords to practice on. Could you please refer me to to a collectors thread or forum? I am not a collector, I am a practitioner with training but have more to learn. I am also aware of the mark being on the tang and that is why I am seeking knowledge.


Search around the site, especially in the Japanese Arts area.  I don't know the groups of the top of my head, but I'm confident a few have been posted in response to similar questions.


----------



## BrendanF (Jan 2, 2022)

bombsquad4x4 said:


> I do know it is real especially judging by the handle is real ray skin under silk wrapping with obvious differential hardening on the blade. What i am looking for is to understand what the blade markings mean and where to find the makers mark.



It is a real sword, obviously - but real ray skin and silk, differential hardening doesn't mean anything I'm afraid.  It doesn't look like a nihonto.  The maker's mark will be on the nakago, as jks said - you should simply be able to pop out the mekugi and remove the tsuka.  You can search on youtube for a brief tutorial on how to do that.


----------



## bombsquad4x4 (Jan 4, 2022)

BrendanF said:


> It is a real sword, obviously - but real ray skin and silk, differential hardening doesn't mean anything I'm afraid.  It doesn't look like a nihonto.  The maker's mark will be on the nakago, as jks said - you should simply be able to pop out the mekugi and remove the tsuka.  You can search on youtube for a brief tutorial on how to do that.


Much love and thanks.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jan 4, 2022)

The second image shows a ‘vajra and sword’ and above is a ‘bonji’ or Sanskrit seed letter for a deity which _could_ be ‘Fudo Myōo’. A vajra is a Buddhist depiction of a thunderbolt and the sword is a ‘ken’ style straight sword wielded by Fudo Myōo. These are reasonable common engravings on Japanese swords. The figure doesn’t look like a typical Fudo Myōo but I could be as he is depicted in a few different ways. That’s all I can tell you!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 4, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> The second image shows a ‘vajra and sword’ and above is a ‘bonji’ or Sanskrit seed letter for a deity which _could_ be ‘Fudo Myōo’. A vajra is a Buddhist depiction of a thunderbolt and the sword is a ‘ken’ style straight sword wielded by Fudo Myōo. These are reasonable common engravings on Japanese swords. The figure doesn’t look like a typical Fudo Myōo but I could be as he is depicted in a few different ways. That’s all I can tell you!


You had me at Vajra.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 4, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> You had me at Vajra.
> 
> View attachment 27889


I'll take 2 of those please.  Just in case one gets stuck lol


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 4, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'll take 2 of those please.  Just in case one gets stuck lol


----------

